# Warped( cupped) pot call



## michael dee (Jan 10, 2016)

Need some help fellas on pots warping.

 

Hope you can see in pictures what I am referring too, this is a stabilized pot . I'll start out with letting y'all know how process was started . Wood started out with moisture content at 9% , put blank in toaster oven at 200degrees for 36 hrs. Took blank out , had no reading on moisture meter ( mine will not read below 5%) , put in Ziploc bag to cool , after two hours took out of bag ( had no condensation build up in ziplock bag) so I think it is fair to say no to low moisture, put blank in chamber and pulled vacuum for 8hrs at 28.5 ( guage could be off , but thats what I was reading), cut vacuum off when I saw fine little champagne bubbles , let blank stay in chamber for 48 hrs soaking( which they were not floating) , after soaking wrapped in foil and cured at 200 degrees for 8 hrs ( accident , fell asleep) , took out of foil and turned a week later. After turning blank everything fit nicely ( after triple checking) , wiped oil on blank and put in a fridge with light bulb I have as a drying box and the blank you see is what I came out with. The blank has cupped with 12 o'clock and 6 o'clock being the high sides and 3,9 o'clock being lower , hope this makes sense. I listed all this to try give all the details , I have seen this in unstabilized woods but I thought on stabilized woods this would not be a problem. Here is all the details of my shop and area I live . Shop is not climate controlled, state I live in has very high humidity year round ( yesterday it was 80%). Could me turned blank in an uncontrolled environment then throwing in a drying box have caused this? Do any of you all turn your pots bigger , let them set in shop for a week or two and then go back and finish turn them?


----------



## TMAC (Jan 10, 2016)

I have had the same thing happen. I determined it happened when I used the light box to dry finish. Even though it is stabilized when you turn as much out of a pot blank as you do, the heat from the light I think still causes some warp. I simply quit using the light box and haven't had the problem since.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 10, 2016)

What Kind of wood?


----------



## michael dee (Jan 10, 2016)

TMAC said:


> I have had the same thing happen. I determined it happened when I used the light box to dry finish. Even though it is stabilized when you turn as much out of a pot blank as you do, the heat from the light I think still causes some warp. I simply quit using the light box and haven't had the problem since.


@TMAC , do you use some kind of drying box at all without light bulb or just let it hang out in shop.


----------



## michael dee (Jan 10, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> What Kind of wood?


Mike , it is spalted maple


----------



## myingling (Jan 10, 2016)

just a ? but if a blank is fully stabilized does the oil do any good or set up right ?


----------



## michael dee (Jan 10, 2016)

Good question, I was trying something, so far the only thing I have been able to get to cure is lacquer, thinking about polyacrylic next. Any suggestions? @myingling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Jan 10, 2016)

all my calls get 2 coats sanding sealer and 4 coats spar ,,,,rattle cans

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## michael dee (Jan 10, 2016)

myingling said:


> all my calls get 2 coats sanding sealer and 4 coats spar ,,,,rattle cans


Mike, I use spar on unstabilized woods, but never had luck with it drying on stabilized wood, have not used sanding sealer first, maybe that is the part I am missing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Jan 10, 2016)

Ha never did straight spar wonder why it wouldn't dry on stabilized woods ,,,, I use sanding sealer on every thing wood ,,, their maybe some thing better but works for me and never had any troubles


----------



## TMAC (Jan 10, 2016)

Yeah I just dip mine in minwax natural oil finish and hang in box with light off for a day. I then polish with triple EEE Polish, a coat of wood Doctor pen turners finish and buff with the beal buffer.


----------



## michael dee (Jan 10, 2016)

@myingling , @TMAC , have y'all ever had to rough out a pot then go back and finish turn a pot after awhile . This pot is toast because I have found out the hard way that if that surface does not set flat it is not going to sound right, which I'm sure you fellas already no this.


----------



## myingling (Jan 10, 2016)

michael dee said:


> @myingling , @TMAC , have y'all ever had to rough out a pot then go back and finish turn a pot after awhile . This pot is toast because I have found out the hard way that if that surface does not set flat it is not going to sound right, which I'm sure you fellas already no this.




I never had re turn a pot because of warping mine comes off the lathe and a coat of sanding sealer ...if

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

